# Aloe vera juice?



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking for my next thing to try! Anyone tried this for constipation?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep, didn't have any effect on me and it tasted minging, even the Holland and Barrett cranberry flavoured one! Worth a try though, maybe I didn't take enough of it.Em


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

Lauzy said:


> Looking for my next thing to try! Anyone tried this for constipation?


Yes, I tried it for 1 month or so as recommended by a HOMEOPATH DOC !. But I cannot comment on its effectiveness, because I was doing "other stuff" too and my problems got solved. So, you see it cant be said if aloe vera really helped. If aloe vera is what you wish to try, then also try eating the INTERNAL flesh of the plant instead of some preservative/artificial flavor laden juice. Consume the flesh immediately, otherwise it can become infected by bacteria within 30 minutes or so(thats what i heard). I used to have the juice/plant on an EMPTY STOMACH, in the morning and in the evening.You may also read my old posts to see how i helped myself. dont worry, it involves no fad/paid diets and the like.good luck and take care.PS : Speaking of "Looking for my next thing to try" ... i would like to recommend that you read about "pranayam" (its not a medicine/diet etc).You may find it interesting. Oh and if its juice you like, you can read about wheat grass juice for constipation (not so "cool" though) in one of my old posts.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Funny you should ask about this. I just saw an advertisement in my local newpaper last night for what they called a Miracle Cure for all stomach ailments, diarreah, constipation, gas, acid reflux, bloating etc. It was called Aloe Vera Juice Cocktail. They were offering a free month of the stuff and gave a toll free number to call. There were a lot of accolades in the ad from people who take it and are now cured. So I figured what the heck, I would call and get my free month. Of course it was a "scam". It turned out you get a free month, but have to order two months worth in order to get the free month. 2 Months worth cost $159.00 plus shipping. Needless to say, I told them to "Pound Sand" and hung up. However a co-worker of mine does use Aloe Vera juice, he purchases at Whole Foods. He takes two ounces every morning and says one bottle lasts for a month. It's about $20.00 per bottle. He takes it because a few years ago he became addicted to pain killers due to a back ailment. He is off the pain killers, but they caused a hole in his stomach that can never be repaired, and he was in pain after eating or drinking anything. He said after about a month of taking the Aloe vera juice, the pain is gone and never comes back as long as he keeps taking the Aloe Juice. He has been taking it for about 3 years. So what I guess I am saying is it definitley has healing properties and I don't believe can be harmful. So if I were you I would try it, but don't be taken in by the scam I spoke of earlier. Go to Whole Foods or a ligitmate health food store and buy it there. I am thinking of trying it myself.Rose


----------



## vinay (Feb 24, 2011)

I have tried aloe-vera it worked better for me if I actually got hold of the actual plant and cut it to eat the flesh. The ones from the whole-foods didn't seem as effective.But I had to stop eating because I had allergies and aloe-vera seem to increase it. If you have cold and susceptible to cold... Aloe-Vera may not be good option.


----------



## Jane_Elizabeth (Feb 26, 2011)

I've just sent for a bottle so I'll let you know if it helps me!


----------



## Abcura (Mar 16, 2011)

Theres a new product call AceAloe+. This product comes in a convenient capsule form with a proprietary formulation that enhances and complements the natural benefits of Aloe vera inner leact gel. you can see the product brochure at AceAloe+ Product Brochure. Some IBS sufferers are reporting positive experiences with this new product and it is certainly mover convenient to take than the juices.


----------



## Jane_Elizabeth (Feb 26, 2011)

I've taken the recommended amount of Aloe Vera juice every day for one month now. I must say I haven't noticed any difference whatsoever in my IBS


----------

